# Christmas Cancelled!!



## Charlie's Angel (Nov 28, 2010)

So my whole family came down with flu 

I got an uncooked turkey the size of seseme street's Big Bird sitting in the garage, if it can get the car started I suggest it makes it's getaway, caus it's getting cooked tomorrow come what may!! 

So I'm stuck with enough food to feed an army, I gotta make a start on the stuff that's gonna go off today :hungry:

Any ideas on how to get shut of 3 pints of cream!! 

Still I'm sitting here in front of my log fire, listening to Rod Stewart's American Songbook, could be worse, hope everyone else is having a good time


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Sorry to hear that! Hope they all get better soon!

But look at the bright side! Less mess in the kitchen and less noise while listening to Rod Stewart's songs 

But the extra food........And I don't mean to sound like a damn priest or anything, but is there any near by charity or so? Or any neighbors that are NOT nosy and could use some extra food? Just asking cause finding something like that where I live wouldn't be a problem that's all.

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

You could make plenty of whipped cream with those 3 pints.

The only question is....what to do with it :confused2:


----------



## Charlie's Angel (Nov 28, 2010)

DeadGuy said:


> Sorry to hear that! Hope they all get better soon!
> 
> But look at the bright side! Less mess in the kitchen and less noise while listening to Rod Stewart's songs
> 
> ...



Thanks DG, yeah I did think about that but I kinda live a bit out in the sticks and had no clue how to go about it 

So my days gone a bit like this :hungry: = reggers: = :faint: = :bathbaby: =


----------

